# Rust-oleum?



## peege711 (Sep 8, 2002)

My dad had this stuff lieing around i know its no por 15 but do you think it would work? im going to use a right angle grinder with a wire brush to scrape up everything, then im going to wipe everything down with acetone then use the clean metal primer


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: Rust-oleum? (peege711)*

There is nothing like POR 15. Rustoleum will work for a while (maybe even 2 or 3 years) but the rust will come back eventually. POR 15 seals everything in permanently, and the beauty of it is that you can paint right OVER rust without sanding. once POR 15 cures, NOTHING short of a hydrogen bomb blast will penetrate it.


----------



## ketch (Jun 23, 2001)

*Re: Rust-oleum? (fortysomething)*

there is also another product out there, easy to apply, and if directions,(always the case, the directions are there for a reason), is ZeroRust.
I have the tech data on the product as we had a situation where we were asked to look into these types of products for a repair procedure for one of the OEM's.
Both POR and ZeroRust are good products, as many know.
The ZeroRust was interesting as it can be bought in an aerosol and according to AxoNobel's test lab, exceeded the ATSM-17B standard, went over 2000 hours salt spray, etc, vs the standard of 672 hours.
Just an option for those with a corossion concern.

Ketch


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: Rust-oleum? (ketch)*

Interesting. Where can you get this stuff?


----------



## ketch (Jun 23, 2001)

*Re: Rust-oleum? (fortysomething)*

Will check and get back to you later, in the middle of teaching a Prep Excellence course.
Ketch


----------

